# Two Dogs on the couch in front of the stove



## kevinmoelk (Jan 11, 2007)

Just another picture in the on-going saga of one dog owner who tries in vain to keep his dogs off the couch.  Mavis is on the left, Crash on the right.  Since I installed the stove and put the small couch directly across I can't keep them off!  Mavis is in her "hello sailor" pose, lol.

-Kevin


----------



## njtomatoguy (Jan 13, 2007)

Wrench-

A suggestion-

Do they have a doggie bed? If so, plop the beds in front of the stove. My bulldog always laid at the front door on a little rug, looking out the fullview storm door.  I put in the stove, and he sat in front of it, but wouldn't lay down.  He wanted "his" rug in front of the stove, so i bought a new rug for by the door, and put his rug  in front of the stove- Now I have to shove him out of the way to load it.. and he always faces the door so he can keep an eye on things.


----------



## Harley (Jan 13, 2007)

I'd just let them enjoy it, Wrench.  Crash looks real comfy there, and Mavis... well she looks like she's just starting to settle in there.  After all... it's their furniture too.

EDIT... Oh, and by the way... did Crash ever try out for a movie part in the "little rascals" remake???  I know "Petey" wasn't a boxer... I like Crash's markings - I'm sure you know you don't see too many white boxers.


----------



## kevinmoelk (Jan 13, 2007)

NJ, thanks for the suggestion... let's see, there are 4 dog beds (one per dog), countless toys, chews, rawhides, etc, etc.  They are spoiled rotten.  I even built an addition onto my house for them this year.  To put the dog beds in front of the stove would be difficult however as the area between the couch and stove serves as the walkway between the living room and dining room.  

Harley, I'm getting to the point of giving up for the most part.  I need to get some blankets out to put over the couch and just let them have it.  They're not destroying anything, but it sucks having to vacuum up the hair and wipe up the drool.

White boxers are rare, and controversial in some circles.  Many breeders will destroy or at minimum make sure they are spayed/neutered so they cannot breed.  The white boxers have/develop hearing and eyesight problems.  I had Crash's brother before... Scooter, who did not have use of his rear legs and so no one wanted to adopt him.  Sadly, I had to put Scooter down because he developed bad seizures and my vet advised me not to prolong the inevitable.  I agreed and he was euthanized.  When the breeders heard the story they offered me Crash, the runt, and also white.  My wife at the time was devestated from by the loss of Scooter.  It was all of 5 minutes of holding Crash to convince her that we should adopt him.  I didn't say a word, just put Crash in her arms and walked away... he was 6lbs then... a real lady killer.

His spots are pretty cool.  Beyond the brown spots over his eyes he has one large perfect circle at the base of his tail.  He looks white, but when he gets wet he looks like a dalmation with lots of spots all over his body, just no pigmentation of the hair.

-Kevin


----------



## GVA (Jan 14, 2007)

Is Mavis the Border?  My Tri color border does the same pose....
And as far as the white dog My white border is deaf it's common in all dogs that are white it's the pybold gene.


----------



## kevinmoelk (Jan 14, 2007)

GVA said:
			
		

> Is Mavis the Border?  My Tri color border does the same pose....
> And as far as the white dog My white border is deaf it's common in all dogs that are white it's the pybold gene.



Mavis is a shep/border mix.  Has mostly the colors of the shepherd, but has the ears, eyes and tail of a border.  She is an incredibly intelligent dog, very energetic.  When she was a puppy I ran into a trainer who does agility competitions, frisbee, etc.  He offered me $600 on the spot to adopt her, but I kindly refused.  As she began to grow I realized the trainer must of knew what to look for, because Mavis is hands down the smartest dog I've ever known.  She has very long legs and a deep chest, she's super fast, and super agile.  It took her all of 2 minutes to learn how to catch a frisbee.  Crash... you could throw the frisbee right to him and it would hit him in the face, lol.  Poor guy is not the sharpest tool in the shed, but a sweetheart.

I didn't know that white dogs have a tendency for health issues.  Is it really ALL dogs?  Some dogs are purposely bred white.  Learn something new every day.  I'll have to look into the pybold gene.

-Kevin


----------



## Harley (Jan 14, 2007)

wrenchmonster said:
			
		

> Harley, I'm getting to the point of giving up for the most part.  I need to get some blankets out to put over the couch and just let them have it.  They're not destroying anything, but it sucks having to vacuum up the hair and wipe up the drool.



I'm pretty sure that Block could give Crash a run for the money in the drool department.  All you have to do around here is say anything that even remotely sounds like the word cookie, and it's like a faucet that's been opened up.  It's not giving up - let 'em enjoy  the couch and the stove.


----------



## njtomatoguy (Jan 14, 2007)

One Word For Doggie Drool-

MICROFIBER

A quick wipe with a damp sponge, and it looks great.. just a suggestion..

and there is nothing wrong with spoiling a pup, that's what we have them for


----------



## Harley (Jan 20, 2007)

Had to let the stove go out today and cool down to finish up on some work to get the other block off plate done, so Block was back up in his 2'nd favorite place... they love their couches too!!


----------



## GVA (Jan 21, 2007)

Well I'll see your two on the couch and raise ya one........

I had to shut down the stove to do some investigative work and minor adjustments, and since it was so freaking cold out with nasty winds blowing outside the temp inside dropped pretty quick, so the dogs decided to huddle up for warmth.

The boy (the white one) is in the middle of the 2 girls..........  Smart dog.......


----------

